# Sturmwind, New Dreamcast 2011 title!



## Selim873 (Apr 30, 2011)

*




*​*~**Release Delayed, TBA**~*​*~For the Sega Dreamcast~*​




> Update as of December 19, 2011
> 
> In spite of best planing, the release of Sturmwind has to be postponed: Our long-term CD-ROM manufacturer surprisingly had to declare bankruptcy after 19 years in business. From 40 employees only a few remained. Therefore this resulted in the situation that the scheduled delivery date for Sturmwind could not be met in the end.
> 
> ...







> The upcoming release of Sturmwind for Dreamcast has seen a lot of attention lately. Beside the main announcement on the computer show „neues“ on the German TV station, 3sat, there was also another segment on the show „on3-südwild“. In which they showed further unseen game play. In the mean time the Sturmwind discussions online are increasing.
> 
> No wonder so many fans got in contact with redspotgames and Duranik. This has been a reason for the current „fan“ beta tests. One of the most desired has been a collectors version of Sturmwind. With this realization redspotgames has spent the past few months working on just that.
> 
> ...


The Dreamcast is still alive, bringing you a fantastic space shooter in development!  Developed by DURANIK, the same studio that brought you Solar Struggle for Xbox Live.​

*Official Gameplay Trailer*​
​

*Features*​
16 levels
3 selectable difficulty levels
configurable controls
adjustable screen position
varied choice of weapons
More than 20 large boss enemies
Hundreds of different enemies
FMV intro sequence
Hybrid 2d/3d game engine
Resolution of 640×480 pixels
PAL50, PAL60, NTSC and VGA (with Adapter) compatible
Region free
Works with any MIL-CD compatible Dreamcast
CDDA Sound
Supports: Gamepad, Arcade Stick (Analog/Digital), VMU, Rumble Pack (configurable)
Internet WEBcode Hiscore Tables
Award Trophy System with unlockable content
Just a heads up that the Dreamcast is still alive with this great upcoming title! ​


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 30, 2011)

HOLY FUCK

This is amazing. How are they gonna sell this, though?


----------



## Boriar (Apr 30, 2011)

Yesss!
I really LOVE that kind of classics arcade!!!! and of course the good old Dreamcast


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 30, 2011)

Buy it from RedSpotGame's online store.

HERE

It's set for Pre-Order, and I think you'll be charged on release date, it'll cost $46.00 USD, 35,49 EUR, 29.50 GBP, according to the site.  I'm just as excited as everybody reading this as well!


----------



## mad567 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tell me u are kidding!!...
I'm pretty sure it's gonna be a very limited release....


----------



## The Pi (Apr 30, 2011)

The odd DC game comes out every so often, good to see some still being made.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 30, 2011)

Man ... i wish to see a come back of Sega on the console market with a second hardware based on the Dreamcast. This console was so well made.


----------



## chyyran (Apr 30, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Man ... i wish to see a come back of Sega on the console market with a second hardware based on the Dreamcast. This console was so well made.



It was so good it died because of it..
Sega..

Hope this works with Chankast.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 30, 2011)

Didn't someone release a game for an old Sega system not so long ago too?

I love that.

Edit: Yeah, found it.


----------



## AvengerAkashi (Apr 30, 2011)

i realy dont know why dreamcast go dead but man i love this game already...i like this r-type style of game


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not that much into shooters, but this one looks really great ! Maybe it's a good occasion to dust off my old Dreamcast


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 1, 2011)

i dont really get why anyone would pay 50$, not for a dreamcast game, but for a space shooter like that..


----------



## overlord00 (May 1, 2011)

i am happy to see the Dreamcast is still alive and well... "hello old friend"


----------



## Rayder (May 1, 2011)

I never had, or knew anyone with a Dreamcast....I didn't know it was capable of such spectacular graphics.  That game looks totally badass!  Are graphics of that caliber commonplace on the Dreamcast?


----------



## Selim873 (May 1, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I never had, or knew anyone with a Dreamcast....I didn't know it was capable of such spectacular graphics.  That game looks totally badass!  Are graphics of that caliber commonplace on the Dreamcast?



The Dreamcast's graphics chip is just about 2x more powerful than the PS2, developers usually misinterpreted the capabilities of it.  If it lasted much longer, who knows how much power would ooze out of that thing!  Especially if the Dreamcast could hold 4.7GB DVDs instead of 1.2 GB GD-ROM Discs to hold more data.


----------



## Zombie_X (May 1, 2011)

Selim873 said:
			
		

> The Dreamcast's graphics chip is just about 2x more powerful than the PS2, developers usually misinterpreted the capabilities of it.  If it lasted much longer, who knows how much power would ooze out of that thing!  Especially if the Dreamcast could hold 4.7GB DVDs instead of 1.2 GB GD-ROM Discs to hold more data.



Yeah the Dreamcast is a frigging beast indeed. Too abd Sony came along and quashed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm sure if it had lasted longer we would have seen some really nice looking games. I know the C was only around for two years so it was still quite new. Developers were still not used to the hardware. A lot of the games looked like arcade games in term of graphics but I still think the game couls have looked much better if the console had a longer life.


----------



## Jockel (May 1, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> i dont really get why anyone would pay 50$, not for a dreamcast game, but for a space shooter like that..


Dude.
I'll gladly pay 100$ for a really well-designed shoot em up.
I have an arcade machine and 2 shooter PCBs for it, they cost me around 300$ each.


----------



## damedus (May 1, 2011)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Dude.
> I'll gladly pay 100$ for a really well-designed shoot em up.
> I have an arcade machine and 2 shooter PCBs for it, they cost me around 300$ each.



Guess it goes by tastes Id pay 50 bucks for an RPG but i woudnt pay more that  20 bucks for a action game like RE or GoW. Then again I woudnt pay more than a buck for a sports game so I guess its about what you prefer to play, doubt the console its made on matters like look at pier solar is still selling copies even tho is made for genesis (and id buy one if my tv would show my gensis lol all i get are black screens from it no mater what cart i put in) Im sure even a nes game would sell to the ppl who are fans of the specific genre.


----------



## sdoc96 (May 4, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I never had, or knew anyone with a Dreamcast....I didn't know it was capable of such spectacular graphics.  That game looks totally badass!  Are graphics of that caliber commonplace on the Dreamcast?


You should have seen Soul Calibur through a VGA box on a 100Hz TV.  It was stunning and slick as duck shit.


----------



## adrian2040 (May 4, 2011)

So... Do you need a modded Dreamcast for this or will it work as an Original Game?


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry for the huge bump, but an official release date has been announced, plus with updates, check first post!



adrian2040 said:


> So... Do you need a modded Dreamcast for this or will it work as an Original Game?



No, it will work as an original game, it is also free region.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Selim873 said:


> The Dreamcast's graphics chip is just about 2x more powerful than the PS2, developers usually misinterpreted the capabilities of it.  If it lasted much longer, who knows how much power would ooze out of that thing!  Especially if the Dreamcast could hold 4.7GB DVDs instead of 1.2 GB GD-ROM Discs to hold more data.



No.



> The Dreamcast console is equipped with a 200MHz Hitachi SH4 microprocessor and VideoLogic PowerVR graphics chip capable of rendering 10-7 million polygons per second. The system has 16 MB of main RAM memory, 8 MB of video memory, and 2 MB of sound memory.






> The PlayStation 2 includes a 294Mhz (299Mhz on newer revisions) Emotion Engine, 32MB RAM, a Graphics Synthesized GPU clocked at 147,456 and 4MB embedded DRAM (much faster, compliments for its lower ammount) with a total performance of 66 million vertices / triangles per second calculated by the Emotion
> Engine, and 75 million triangles per second that could be drawn by the Graphics Synthesizer. It also has a sound SPU (SPU1+SPU2 running at 8Mhz) with dedicated 2MB for sound.




Of course this is theoretical performance, neither of those consoles was capable of drawing this many polygons due to RAM constraints, but at the end of the day the PS2 won thanks to the capacity for keeping polygonal data outside VRAM when it was not on-screen and simply having more processing power and RAM to begin with.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 21, 2011)

Unfortunate update, Check first post.


----------

